# Ankle-brachial index



## deeva456 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone billed for an ankle-brachial index or ABI CPT 93922 and have you been paid?  I appreciate your feedback.


thanks,
Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 13, 2009)

*ABIs*

We were paid for the 93922 by Medicare and BCBS in the state of Georgia with no problems


----------

